# My brief success story for GERD



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

I stopped coffee and it went away so I no longer needed to be on Nexium. I wish everything in life was this easy. Let me tell you, I had it BAD!!


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

I am happy for youHow bad was it.Marsha


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

The burning sensation in the back of my throat was so excruciating intolerable that I had to literally run to the nearest faucet for water.After stopping coffee, my GERD went away and my OCD symptoms lessened as well. I don't have what I thought was hypogycemia anymore either and I don't need to sleep in the daytime.


----------

